
Why You Need a German Sedan to Break the Cannonball Run Record - caseyf7
https://www.thedrive.com/news/31367/why-you-need-a-german-sedan-to-break-the-cannonball-run-record
======
Havoc
Seems to me that it's largely also just luck.basically can you break laws for
30 hours straight. Roll of the dice both on public safety (ie risking others
without their consent) and just the jail part. Hard to condone that.

The technical aspect as per article is interesting but I don't think this
deserves the positive publicity its getting

------
konschubert
Racing on public streets means being willing to permanently disable or kill
others.

It’s despicable.

~~~
Jamwinner
Driving at all carries risk. Are all drivers dispicable? At what level of
preperation and care does it change?

~~~
sushid
No brightline is and always will be a horrible argument. If your entire
purpose of a trip is to go as fast as possible while disregarding safety of
other and the law, I think one can consider it to be despicable.

------
caseyf7
_Take a close look at Arne Toman 's Mercedes-Benz E63 AMG. Those rear lights
normally scan easily as an MB product, but Arne masked them to match the rear
quarter panel, which at a distance makes the E63 look like a... Honda Accord.
Now that's what I call a disguise._

~~~
Jamwinner
This gets repeated ad-nasuem, but it does not, even when squinting at a
distance, resemble a honda. Poetic licence at best.

------
clintonb
If you’re curious about the current record holder’s vehicle, see
[https://youtu.be/ZWqpYHHNgXA](https://youtu.be/ZWqpYHHNgXA).

